# Machinist tool set



## Z2V (Jan 5, 2019)

I wish I had the room in my garage for this. Looks to be in great shape. I do not know the seller, just saw it on CL
https://austin.craigslist.org/tls/d/killeen-machinist-tool-set/6787209712.html


----------



## kvt (Jan 6, 2019)

wish I had the money.


----------



## killswitch505 (Jan 6, 2019)

Man I’d like those tap handles


----------

